# What's More Frightening?



## Dr Frank (Jul 27, 2009)

Complete the previous poster's exclaim and post that what you think is more frightening!

Example:
_
1. The only thing more frightening than a monster...
2. ...is a dragon. The only thing more frightening than a vampire
3. ...is a snake. The only thing more frightening than a snake is...
_
Et cetera. I'll start.


The only thing more frightening than a monster...


----------



## Lili (Jul 27, 2009)

...is a monster like Pyramid.

The only thing more frightening than Pyramid Head...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 27, 2009)

...is a week-old sandwich.

The only thing more frightening than Britney Spears...


----------



## Lili (Jul 27, 2009)

...is a bald Britney Spears beating a car with an umbrella.

The only thing more frightening than a bald Britney Spears beating a car with an umbrella...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 27, 2009)

..is a grouchy guy who hasn't shaved in a while beating you with his cane.

The only thing more frightening than a grouchy guy who hasn't shaved in a while beating you with his cane is...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 27, 2009)

... A flaming homeless guy jumping out at you in an abandoned subway.

The only thing more frightening than sixteen tons of wieght being dropped on you....


----------



## Lili (Jul 27, 2009)

...would be having only a mere few pounds of Stephenie Meyer's books in a pile land in front of you.

The only thing more frightening than having to deal with sparkly vampires...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 27, 2009)

... Is dealing with sparkly vampires against your will. -__-;;;

The only thing more frightening than death.....


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 27, 2009)

...would be public speaking.

The only thing more frightening than public speaking is...


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

...having a bunch of jets dropping 500 pound naps on u.  

The one thing more frightening than having a bunch of jets dropping 500 pound naps on u is...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2009)

... forever sliding face first up an elevator.

What's more frightening than a 4th wall breaking gorilla?


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 28, 2009)

Only thing more frightening is a woman on her period.

The one thing more frightening than a woman on her period is...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2009)

A man on a period (o_o)

What's more frightening than your mom?


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 28, 2009)

*fwee*

The only thing more frightening than my mother is my grandmother!!!

The only thing more frightening than a furious blind old man wielding a cane is...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 4, 2009)

a furious blind man swatting his cane around like a flyswatter.
The only thing more scary than a cloud is....


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 4, 2009)

...a cloud of killer bees.
 The only thing scarier than a roach is...


----------



## Minkow (Aug 4, 2009)

...a poisonous scorpion.
The only thing scarier than CHUCK NORRIS is...


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 4, 2009)

...CHUCK NORRIS with a sledgehammer.

The only thing scarier than skydiving from a plane 5,000 feet up in the air is...


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 4, 2009)

Having to fight CHUCK NORRIS.
The only thin scarier than mr. T is...


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 4, 2009)

...the picture of kirby you posted on Mike's profile.

The only thing scarier than a pit full of snakes is...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 4, 2009)

...taking a picture of a bad day.

The only thing scarier then Cheney is...


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 4, 2009)

...BUSH.

The only thing scarier than Sarah Palin is...


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 4, 2009)

Republicans in general.
the only thing scarier than jigglypuff (lol wut) is....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 5, 2009)

Igglybuff.

The only thing scarier than babies is ...


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 8, 2009)

This:





The only thimg scarrier than ^that kirby thing is....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 8, 2009)

Photoshopped pictures of monkeys.

What's more frightening than living a life like Parasect?

(Holy crap o_O)


----------



## Dragon (Aug 8, 2009)

Being a Parasect and when you die, being reborn as a Paras _over and over and over._

The only think scarier than being attacked by rabid zombies with poison claws and death morning mouth is..?


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 8, 2009)

John Mccain.

The only thing scarrier than Hitler is...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 9, 2009)

Terry tate

The only thing scarrier than obama is...


----------



## Chao Spriter (Aug 15, 2009)

Nothing.
The only thing scarier than nothing is...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 15, 2009)

Everything.

The only thing scarier then HG/SS being a massive hoax is ...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 24, 2009)

the cake

The only thing scarier than water is...


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Aug 24, 2009)

...A hydro pump used by Lugia.

The only thing more frightening than a hydro pump used by Lugia is...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 26, 2009)

A psychicly controlled Hydro Pump by Lugia
The only thing more frigening than a living mascot costume with no one in it is...


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 1, 2009)

A living Barney costume with nobody in it. 

The only thing more frightening and mind-scarring than wild mushrooms is..


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 1, 2009)

Finding Michael Jackson's zombie in your closet where he spends his time watching you sleep. In a Barney suit.

The only thing more frightening than a rubber duck is...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 5, 2009)

Finding Michael Jackson's zombie in your closet watching you sleep in a Barney suit playing with a rubber duck.

What's more frightening than a Kefka/Sephiroth/Exdeath alliance?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 6, 2009)

Finding out Michael jackson's zombie wants to rape you.

The only thing more frightening than horrible grammar errors is...


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 11, 2009)

Realizing that you kinda WANT Michael Jackson's zombie to rape you.

The only thing more frightening than mutant armadillos is...


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 11, 2009)

Mutant Glitch's.

The only thing more frightening than a monster tree with a mouth is...


----------



## M&F (Sep 11, 2009)

A _hungry_ monster tree with a mouth.

The only think more frightening than a walrus is...


----------



## Thorne (Sep 11, 2009)

Two Walruses.

The only thing more frightening then hiding in an enemy base as the Spy in Team Fortress 2, with a lot of enemies around, and a single bump will blow your disguise, making all of them go ax crazy on you is..


----------



## Igziglor (Sep 18, 2009)

Pokephilia.

The only thing scarier than me is....


----------



## Mai (Sep 18, 2009)

If my pokemorph existed. It would eat you all!!
The only thing scarier than this 
is...


----------



## Igziglor (Sep 19, 2009)

The only thing scarier than that is this song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjLFKnC1BkM

The only thing scarier than that song is....


----------

